# Amnesia Haze



## JayMcFly (Apr 20, 2006)

Everytime I go to amsterdam Hill St at the market is my first stop for a bag of this super lovely weed.

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 20, 2006)

mmm....i haven't tried it....but it sounds damn sweet....hows the taste and the high?


----------

